# Figure 11 Target E file



## Korus (2 Jun 2003)

Does anybody know where I can find a digital version of the Figure 11 targets?

I found a link to the regimental rouge website from a post 3 years ago, and at the time they were up, but I can‘t seem to find them anymore.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2003)

Yeah, I've still got a copy. See attached zip.

Cheers


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Sep 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yeah, I‘ve still got a cpoy. I uploaded them here:
> 
> http://cdnarmy.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?album=ZMisc
> 
> Cheers


Any chance of getting a high rez version?


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Sep 2008)

Thanks.  They'll do for teaching aids tommorow.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Apr 2012)

Just print this off, and ta-da.. you got a full size figure 11. Just add some tape.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (5 Apr 2012)

Ok that didn't work out. But if you PM me with your email address, I can email you the full file.


----------



## dh101 (7 Sep 2012)

Is it not illegal to shoot a humanoid target in Canada, civilian side anyway?

Modify:
Scratch that, I guess it's perfectly legal to shoot at civilian targets in Canada (Civilian Side). My bad.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2012)

WTF?

Where is the question?

What started this?

What makes you think it's illegal to shoot at figure targets in Canada?


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Sep 2012)

Some ranges like to make up their own rules and then sell them as law.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Some ranges like to make up their own rules and then sell them as law.



Real shooters don't belong to Fudd ranges


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Sep 2012)

Still looking.  Probably going to join the NCRRA in Ottawa.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Sep 2012)

Must of been someone making up rules as they go along.


*Corrected for my error on milnet.ca*


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Must of been some Liberal tard making up rules as they go along.



There's no such rule\ law on the books regarding figure targets.


On another note:

We have also taken a stand here, at Milnet, about being civil when speaking about political parties or their members.

Your use of the word 'tard' is also seen as offensive. Don't use it here again.

There's your one and only warning.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2012)

dh101 said:
			
		

> Is it not illegal to shoot a humanoid target in Canada, civilian side anyway?
> 
> Modify:
> Scratch that, I guess it's perfectly legal to shoot at civilian targets in Canada (Civilian Side). My bad.



I think you meant to say a target in the likeness of a humanoid, or likeness of a civilian. It is still illegal to shoot civilians or humans.  ;D

(Much as we may have certain deserving humans in mind)


----------



## eurowing (10 Sep 2012)

It used to be possible to buy Jane Fonda Fig 11s in the 70's.  I haven't seen SOF Magazine in decades, for all I know, they are still available.


----------



## 421_434_226 (10 Sep 2012)

OK, I have forgotten which one was "Ivan" and which one was "Igor"?


----------

